# Heard a rumor



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Yea but your old and hard of hearing!!!!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I wonder if my site has enough travel for my 2613's to make it 80 yards? Nope.....sorry Lee....not yet.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Yea but your old and hard of hearing!!!!!


But I've got an amplified phone. :wink:



Ron Meadows said:


> I wonder if my site has enough travel for my 2613's to make it 80 yards? Nope.....sorry Lee....not yet.


We've still got an indoor league going, but after posting my scores tonight, I'm switching back to the ACC. Will finish the league with them.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But I've got an amplified phone. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> We've still got an indoor league going, but after posting my scores tonight, I'm switching back to the ACC. Will finish the league with them.


Must be a Bull horn then!!!!

The protours have 3 more weeks of hibernation before they can be disturbed from their winter slumber!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Must be a Bull horn then!!!!
> 
> The protours have 3 more weeks of hibernation before they can be disturbed from their winter slumber!!!


Don't quite need a bull horn yet, but after viewing some of those pix you've sent to my phone, I need some of this:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> don't quite need a bull horn yet, but after viewing some of those pix you've sent to my phone, i need some of this:



:scared:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't quite need a bull horn yet, but after viewing some of those pix you've sent to my phone, I need some of this:


Dang it prag...There you go tempting me again...

Sarge Jr. and I plan on heading out to S+W Sunday to do a little trimming, target re-location (Think reverse jarlicker bunny) and some shooting...I sure do wish we could join you Saturday though...I'm up to my ears in indoors...Just one more week till the time changes and we can hit Yadkin or S+W after work on Thursdays though...

Durn it, I quoted the wrong post...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Dang it prag...There you go tempting me again...
> 
> Sarge Jr. and I plan on heading out to S+W Sunday to do a little trimming, target re-location (Think reverse jarlicker bunny) and some shooting...I sure do wish we could join you Saturday though...I'm up to my ears in indoors...Just one more week till the time changes and we can hit Yadkin or S+W after work on Thursdays though...
> 
> Durn it, I quoted the wrong post...


I really need to be working on my range, but just can't pass up this opportunity to GET OUTSIDE. :wink:

I'm outta here for today - time to go fling some indoor arrows.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

You need to get that range finished up Lee so we can come down and break it in for you properly. Worst case I guess is that I'll yank the camper down for the extravaganza on the weekend of May 1st. After the way that the hosts/organizers acted this past weekend at Sherwood I got no desire to shoot in their Dogwood tournament that weekend. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> I really need to be working on my range, but just can't pass up this opportunity to GET OUTSIDE. :wink:
> 
> I'm outta here for today - time to go fling some indoor arrows.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> You need to get that range finished up Lee so we can come down and break it in for you properly. Worst case I guess is that I'll yank the camper down for the extravaganza on the weekend of May 1st.


You have a reserved sport at the Mactel anytime:wink:

outdoor at Prag's and DCWC then indoor till the cows come home at my place....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> You have a reserved sport at the Mactel anytime:wink:
> 
> outdoor at Prag's and DCWC then indoor till the cows come home at my place....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Hmmm, considering the boundary of your back yard is the cow pasture fence, they won't have far to go to "come home". :wink:

But Mac is correct Ron, you're always welcomed here - even that ******* that travels with you sometimes is welcomed to tag along.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

OK guys set it up and I'll be there. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, considering the boundary of your back yard is the cow pasture fence, they won't have far to go to "come home". :wink:
> 
> But Mac is correct Ron, you're always welcomed here - even that ******* that travels with you sometimes is welcomed to tag along.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> OK guys set it up and I'll be there.


????...what's to setup?????...we do this ALL the time...come when ya can:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ????...what's to setup?????...we do this ALL the time...come when ya can:wink:


I bet you would even let Ron ride your new Segway.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Weather forecast for Saturday is mid 50's and lots of sunshine.
> 
> Rumor has it that there will be at least 2 of "us" on the DCWC Field course Sat. morning. :tongue:


Yep...gonna be nice.  But it ain't gonna be a bow and release in my hands this weekend...it will be the handlebars of my Hog. :tongue:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I bet you would even let Ron ride your new Segway.


...headed to my shop now...some mods need to be made:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...headed to my shop now...some mods need to be made:thumbs_up


Mind taking my Vespa in for its checkup?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well the rumor was true. :shade: Met Jarlicker for breakfast Sat. morning while we waited for the sun to get a little higher. Then went to the club and quickly got ourselves a set of marks. 14 Hunter targets, both felt our marks were a little "hot", but we proceeded on to 14 Field targets. GREAT day, a little cool but not bad at all. In fact we had such a good time, we did it again on Sunday afternoon, 14 Field targets again. 

Both of our scores sucked, but neither of us cared a whole lot; however, I might have set a record for the most "consistent" scores - shot the exact same score all 3 halves. It was just good to be back outside. One more week before DST goes back into effect and then there will be some outside practically every day.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well the rumor was true. :shade: Met Jarlicker for breakfast Sat. morning while we waited for the sun to get a little higher. Then went to the club and quickly got ourselves a set of marks. 14 Hunter targets, both felt our marks were a little "hot", but we proceeded on to 14 Field targets. GREAT day, a little cool but not bad at all. In fact we had such a good time, we did it again on Sunday afternoon, 14 Field targets again.
> 
> Both of our scores sucked, but neither of us cared a whole lot; however, I might have set a record for the most "consistent" scores - shot the exact same score all 3 halves. It was just good to be back outside. One more week before DST goes back into effect and then there will be some outside practically every day.


Scarson, Treaton and myself had a pretty good day of field shooting yesterday as well....the Moo-tel was in great shape as usual. Got to finally use my new I-pod toy too... Decent marks, but the uphill cuts were a bit off (down-hill cuts were spot on BTW)...

I love that the weather is finally turning. If I wanted Northeast like weather, I would have stayed there... Now get to work on that field range of yours...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Scarson, Treaton and myself had a pretty good day of field shooting yesterday as well....the Moo-tel was in great shape as usual. Got to finally use my new I-pod toy too... Decent marks, but the uphill cuts were a bit off (down-hill cuts were spot on BTW)...
> 
> I love that the weather is finally turning. If I wanted Northeast like weather, I would have stayed there... Now get to work on that field range of yours...


Wondered who you were shooting with when you called me in a panic mode yesterday. :shade: Sometimes it pays to spend some time with a device before you attempt to execute a program on it. 

BTW: When did you get good to know if cut marks were off? :teeth:

Now get busy and get the NCFAA outdoor schedule done. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wondered who you were shooting with when you called me in a panic mode yesterday. :shade: Sometimes it pays to spend some time with a device before you attempt to execute a program on it.
> 
> BTW: When did you get good to know if cut marks were off? :teeth:
> 
> Now get busy and get the NCFAA outdoor schedule done. :darkbeer:


Never thought it would be that hard...adding the 2 shot in marks on the set up screen was just a bit counter intuitive to me. I thought it would all be done on the mark edit screen...

80 yarder...used the clinometer function and shot the mark spit out by the program at each distance. Shot a 16 with 4 arrows between 10 and 2 about 1/4-1/2 out...

65 yarder...used the clinometer and was in the bottom of the X...

On the outdoor schedule...Likely today. I finally got an answer from Joe on the 4/17 date...but I didn't get to it Friday (I was really busy)...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Never thought it would be that hard...adding the 2 shot in marks on the set up screen was just a bit counter intuitive to me. I thought it would all be done on the mark edit screen...


It's not hard, but it appears that you were using the existing "demo bow" to enter your data into. You should have just created a "new" bow and all the pieces would have fallen right into place. Once you did that, you could then delete the demo bow.

Of course, if you'd watched Scott's on line tutorial, you would have known that. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's not hard, but it appears that you were using the existing "demo bow" to enter your data into. You should have just created a "new" bow and all the pieces would have fallen right into place. Once you did that, you could then delete the demo bow.
> 
> Of course, if you'd watched Scott's on line tutorial, you would have known that. :shade:


Tutorial schmutorial...:tongue:

Just the suggestion of reading the directions should cost you your man-card...


----------

